# New to note 2



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hey guys I just ordered a note 2 Verizon on eBay and im coming from the galaxy nexus. Is there anything I should know or should do right when I get it? I plan on rooting and unlocking as soon as I get it since its a one click. Thanks anything would be appreciated. - Bill

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wynnded (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing really, just enjoy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I too just came from a gnex and must say this phone is hands down way better. I personally think its the best phone on the market. Some "gimmicky" features but a lot are actualyy very useful. And with the battery being immortal Their is really no reason not to use them. Plus there's a couple good roms (mean beans) that will give you the look of aosp with all the functionality of tw.have fun and enjoy.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------

